# Mandy crosses the Bridge



## ruby752 (Jul 29, 2005)

Today is a very sad day at our house. This afternoon we took Mandy to be put down at our vets. 
She has been affected by renal failure for around 2 months plus both of her hips were bad. She was only 4 yrs. old. We had fed her presciption foods and done everything to make her better but she had refused to eat at all the past week or so and because of that her strength became less and that affected her ability to walk easily. The last couple nights she had begun moaning all night and we decided that all of us had put up the best fight that was available for her to still enjoy her life and do it without pain. 
We are having a hard time tonight because she was our baby and we are missing her but we know that we did the best for her by releasing her to cross the bridge. She is painfree and happy once again.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss... Rest in peace sweet Mandy!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry! What terrible news. Know that you made a humane and loving decision that was best for her. You'll be in our thoughts. Take care.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! 4 years is so young. She was lucky to have you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss of Mandy. I know how what a hard thing it is to make the decision you had to make. RIP sweet Mandy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So, so sorry.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss, you did everything you could.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of your sweet Mandy. 4 years is way too short of a life.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! Mandy was way too young to go.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Mandy is now well and pain free running and playing at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Mandy. It is hard losing them at any age but 4 years is way to young. May all your memories and the love you shared help you thru some of the pain. My heart goes out to you. 

Run Free Sweet Mandy. You are loved and missed.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

If I am very sorry you lost her but know you did your very best and she was well loved. I wish you a joyful reunion at the bridge when the time comes.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So so sorry. Four is just way to young. Godspeed sweet Mandy and gentle hugs to you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. We had to have our 10 year old golden put to sleep in October. My 7 year old was crying for him last night at bedtime and of course pointing out the unfairness of her friend's dog still being alive at 13 when our dog didn't live that long. It was hard having to tell her that it is a part of life that is hard to understand and that she is right, it is unfair. I reminded her that Baxter is in heaven and is never tired and his body doesn't hurt anymore. She wanted to know if he wished he could be with us still and I told her I felt sure he would love to be with us but he knew we loved him and wouldn't want him to be here when his body was too hurt and tired to live. It seemed to satisfy her. I'm sorry you only had 4 years with your dog, it is unfair. No matter how many times you tell yourself you were lucky to have the time you did, it still leaves you feeling powerless and angry.

I guess the really hard part of death is that it is 100% non-negotiable. Learning to deal with it has helped me realize that the love we feel for the humans and animals in our lives is nothing short of a miracle. The pain of being left behind wouldn't make me trade a second of the time we've been given with someone we love, person or dog. And that is truly a gift.

I hope it helps a little in the coming days and weeks to know that you are not alone.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Rest in peace beautiful Mandy. 4 years is just too soon for such a wonderful animal to grace this world.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

deepest condolences


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, how heartbreaking to loss one so young.

Play hard at the Bridge sweet Mandy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorrry for your loss.....4 years just isn't long enough to spend with your GR!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of the passing of your Mandy.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss of Mandy. 4 years old is just too young.


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. And she was so young.  It's very hard to lose a beloved animal companion, and I send my deepest condolences.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Mandy! Four years is too short a life and not fair. 
Godspeed sweet Mandy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Mandy at 4 years old, far too young. We fought a battle with Holly with Kidney failure and sadly lost it, so I know how hard you would have fought for your girl, and you have my deepest sympathy.

Mandy will be running free from pain now, meeting new friends and will look down on you with a smile, knowing that because you loved her so much you let her go to the bridge peacefully and painlessly.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Mandy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss - run free sweet Mandy ..


----------



## twofastdogs (Nov 8, 2009)

Sound just like our Patch. So hard to do the selfless thing though. RIP Mandy.


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 4 years, that is too short and so unfair. I'm sorry you are going through this. Unfortunately, there are just no words to make you feel better.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh, four years is just so very young. I am so very sorry for your loss but you did do the kindest thing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mandy*

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl.
I am sure that Mandy really loved being with you for these years and knew how much she was loved.

You certainly gave her the greatest gifts of all-loving her unconditionally and releasing her from her pain so she can wait for you at the Rainbow Bridge.

Life is not fair at all.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Mandy.


----------



## Jeanpapp (Dec 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. 4 yrs old is toooooooo young!! No more pain for her.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and your family tonight. I am so sorry, poor sweet Mandy way to young.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. It hurts so bad when we lose our beloved dogs, be they goldens or another breed. They get into our hearts and our hearts break when we lose them.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, she was much too young to leave you.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Mandy was so young, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------

